# Polio Recovery Time?



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

One of the doelings I sold came down with polio. They're treating her with the appropriate meds. She doesn't seem to be getting worse, but no real improvement. She came down with bloat and the next day exhibited symptoms of listeriosis or polio. She's getting antibiotics and thiamine and electrolytes. Any other recommendations? How long until they should see improvement?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What antibiotic are they using? How often are they giving the antibiotic and thiamine? You need to do the antibiotics for 5 days, and thiamine until she's fully recovered and well. 

She should be getting probios too, her rumen is compromised with all the meds.


----------



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

They're following this regimen

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It can take quite a long time like several weeks.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I just got my full grown doe over listeriosis. She didn't start walking again for 19 days! It's been a full month and now She is back to normal. If she isn't on her feet I would advice making a sling to put her in at least twice a day for a couple of hours. It will help her leg strength. Stay regular on the meds even in the middle of the night. Its a lot of work but if given proper diligent care she can pull through. Good luck!!


----------



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

She sent me a message and she passed this morning. Is polio or listeriosis contagious? She had another that is now alone. It's one of my does kids and I may end up with her.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Polio is not contagious, Listeriosis can be....but not necessarally...Im very sorry she lost her little one...Banamine or Dex is good to give to help reduce brain swelling...


----------



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

What's the timeframe for transmission if it was listeriosis?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think your best bet is to keep the other goat away from your herd for 2 weeks...and watch for signs...just to be on the safe side...keep her pen clean...after that I cant see there wouldbe any risk...DO REMEMBER...listerisosis is zoonotic..which means humand can catch if from animals...your friend needs to cleant he area the dead goat was held and she should wear gloves ect...better to be over protected then not...

here is some reading that might help you and her understand more about it...

http://www.merckmanuals.com/vet/generalized_conditions/listeriosis/overview_of_listeriosis.html


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.

It varies from each case to how long recovery can be.


----------

